
The Inexplicable Attraction of Fractals - pvl1
https://medium.com/@SmartzPlatform/the-inexplicable-attraction-of-fractals-9e7f8c829b57
======
Rayquar
Very cool! Does anyone know how exactly fractals are used for image
compression?

~~~
pvl1
It's well described in the wikipedia article
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fractal_compression](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fractal_compression)

